# CatDaddy



## Kind Sir (Mar 8, 2015)

Sup guys catdaddy here, wanted to take a moment to say hey and thsnks for all the help getting me started. I am two years clean off heroin and am currently on methadone, if I didnt have bud to smoke I still may be opiate dependent. Ive been on the other top three weed forums, and RIU is DEFINITELY top dog. I cant wait to get some harvests under my belt and be like the rest of you thanks for your time. 

If anyone would like to talk about their opiate abuse I am all ears.


----------



## sunni (Mar 12, 2015)

welcome to riu stay clean and sober! there are a few of us recovering addicts here always here to talk if you need


----------



## Kind Sir (Mar 12, 2015)

I appreciate your reply, I got clean and havnt looked back. I should b3 on marijuana clinic if anything, not methadone! Lol.. take care sunni


----------



## old shol4evr (Mar 12, 2015)

welcome to the club dude hope you enjoy it here


----------

